# Board with Nicks ok for Bunny Beginner?



## Pell

Tried to correct title of 'Bunny Beginner" (lol) to Bunny Hill Beginner but didn't manage to...

1. Is it a problem for a beginner (who doesn't want to ride in a park) if the board has lots of nicks? I read that those happen getting off the chairlift etc. Isn't it a good idea to buy a nicked-up board to start with if it's just going to get nicked up anyway. (I can get it all for $250 Cdn)

2. _Which is better to have:_
-Something couple years old but well-used? 
-Something in mint condition but could be very old

(well-used K2 Moment 143 combo w/ boots ($250 negotiated) vs mint K2 Luna 143 w/Rossignol dual back ankle support for $325)


Female 110 lbs, Height 5'5


----------



## neni

Depends on the nicks... dings on the topsheet are harmless, some superficial scratches in the base won't harm neither. Check if the edge is fine. You don't want nicks in the edge or a damaged base right at the edge.

But... how old of a board combo are you talking? Be aware that CL adds are full of morons which try to ripp off noobs with no clue about prices... sometimes with hilarious high prices for old crap! As a reference: You can get brand new last years beginner boards for 200$, and used (but not old!) bindings / boots for ~50$ each... 

Also be very careful with the boots... don't just get a combo cos it's tempting n cheap without having tried the boots carefully. They are the most important part of your gear, the one part which causes most problems (endless list of ppl with foot pain, pressure points a.s.o.). Go to a shop with a good selection and try many boots to get a feeling for what fits and what not. You _can_ buy slightly(!) used boots if you want, there are enough ppl who only used them a few times and gave up snowboarding, but don't buy old used boots (they break in after a certain amount of days used and won't support well anymore). 
When trying boots: they should have a snug fit. No pressure points at all! A mild pressure point will only get worse during a day and cause pain at the end of the day.

If you find a deal you think is interesting, post the link/pics here. Ppl here will tell you if it's worth the coins or a ripp off.

Good luck and :welcome:

BTW: one can't change the title of a thread


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> Depends on the nicks... dings on the topsheet are harmless, some superficial scratches in the base won't harm neither. Check if the edge is fine. You don't want nicks in the edge or a damaged base right at the edge.
> 
> But... how old of a board combo are you talking? Be aware tgat CL adds are full of morons which try to ripp off noobs with no clue about prices... sometimes with hilarious high prices for old crap! You can get new last years beginner boards for 200$, used (but not old!) bindings / boots for ~50$ each...
> 
> Also be very careful with the boots... don't just get a ccombo cos it's temting n cheap without having tried the boots carefully. They are the most important part of your gear, the one part which causes most problems (endless list of ppl with foor pain, pressure points a.s.o.). Go to a shop with a good selection and try many boots to get a feeling for what fits and what not. You _can_ buy slightly used boots if you want, there are enough opl who only used them a few times and gave up snowboarding, but don't buy old used boots (they break in after a certain amount of days used ant won't support well anymore).
> When trying boots: they should have a snug fit. No pressure points at all! A mild pressure point will only get worse during a day wearing and cause pain at the end of the day.
> 
> If you find a deal you think is interesting, post the link/pocs here. Ppl here will tell you if it's worth the couns or a ripp off.
> 
> Good luck and :welcome:
> 
> BTW: one can't change the title of a thread


This.


Also, that K2 is a rip. Too much.

*edit: Neni, great choice for your new avatar pic! :hairy:


----------



## slyder

also at this point in yours or if this is for your girl (not sure whom this is) learning curve of riding, are you sure you want to spend money getting gear? 
Hoping you or your girl enjoy riding to keep at it but if you are still on the bunny hill and/or greens is this sport something you enjoy and are going to stick with. 
Sometimes ppl try, get excited, buy the gear, then end up not liking it. Now you stuck trying to sell the gear. Not saying this is the case just saying maybe renting for a little more till you/they decide for sure this is a sport they want to continue enjoying. 

Also don't forget buying used now, the season is over or nearly over in many places meaning you really wont get good use from a used board this season meaning by the time you get on it next year it's another year old and the value has dropped again.

Neni had some great info. Ask questions and/or post pics. Lots of ppl will chime in to try to help.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

This was my experience/thought-process: YMMV

I personally chose the well-used board that was only a couple seasons old. It definitely has some blemishes and dings but it's only 2-3 years old and the base/edges were fine. My reasoning was that I'd rather buy a board from someone that put it to good use for a couple seasons and therefore probably knew how to care for it, store it, etc. I can always keep it around for early/late season riding (exposed rocks/dirt/branches and catching back up on your riding skill). It can also be used as a loaner board if I go with a friend that has no gear of their own.

With an older board that hasn't been used much there are too many questions and variables for me to feel comfortable. Why didn't the previous owner use it during their 7 years or whatever of ownership? Did they ever leave it in any extreme conditions like sitting in a hot garage all summer or in a damp basement? Did it spend a year underneath a 50 lb box of winter clothes in storage? These are the kinds of things that I think would affect performance much more than surface blemishes (warped core).



slyder said:


> also at this point in yours or if this is for your girl (not sure whom this is) learning curve of riding, are you sure you want to spend money getting gear?
> Hoping you or your girl enjoy riding to keep at it but if you are still on the bunny hill and/or greens is this sport something you enjoy and are going to stick with.
> Sometimes ppl try, get excited, buy the gear, then end up not liking it. Now you stuck trying to sell the gear. Not saying this is the case just saying maybe renting for a little more till you/they decide for sure this is a sport they want to continue enjoying.
> 
> Also don't forget buying used now, the season is over or nearly over in many places meaning you really wont get good use from a used board this season meaning by the time you get on it next year it's another year old and the value has dropped again.
> 
> Neni had some great info. Ask questions and/or post pics. Lots of ppl will chime in to try to help.


Some good points you made. On the flip side I found that finally buying my own gear made everything SO much more enjoyable than the dinky rental I was using. Ice sheets no longer gave me a pucker factor of 1000! Also, prices are better now than buying in-season no? I know everything is on sale now but is there a point when everything gets price-dropped massively? This is my first season so I'm wondering if I should hold off on some purchase until like Memorial Day or something. Is there a general time?


----------



## ekb18c

You should buy now before your sizes all disappear. You can wait till later but you may not have your sizes unless you are looking for extremely small size or extremely large size.


----------



## slyder

SoT (sons of thunder) 

I bought my 1st board my 2nd season, but it was also the board a buddy borrowed me to save me on rental costs. It was nearly 10 yrs old. He didn't know much about boarding and was asking $150. I did my research on it's value and I showed him my research. We agreed on $50 and it was a great board for me to learn on. 

It became a spare board for buddies to save them $$$ on rentals too. 

Remember this is also just one expense in a long line of expenses. Outer wear from head to toe can really add up. Boots ones that fit correctly, can be found on CL or eBay etc, but are usually used as spares or borrowing to buddies. As after a few years they are worn out anyway. 
Lift ticket or season pass add that cost. 

So to my original point a few posts up. Before one commits to buying some used gear make sure this is the sport you want to do in the winter. As this is just the tip of the ice berg in costs. 
Yes you can do it with all used gear, nothing wrong with that, but it's still money you need to have. 

As to best time, my guess is end of season. No proof just experience of buying cycles. Sometimes one just stumbles across great buys when they happen to show up. CL, rummage sales, estate sale, Goodwill etc.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

slyder said:


> SoT (sons of thunder)
> 
> I bought my 1st board my 2nd season, but it was also the board a buddy borrowed me to save me on rental costs. It was nearly 10 yrs old. He didn't know much about boarding and was asking $150. I did my research on it's value and I showed him my research. We agreed on $50 and it was a great board for me to learn on.
> 
> It became a spare board for buddies to save them $$$ on rentals too.
> 
> Remember this is also just one expense in a long line of expenses. Outer wear from head to toe can really add up. Boots ones that fit correctly, can be found on CL or eBay etc, but are usually used as spares or borrowing to buddies. As after a few years they are worn out anyway.
> Lift ticket or season pass add that cost.
> 
> So to my original point a few posts up. Before one commits to buying some used gear make sure this is the sport you want to do in the winter. As this is just the tip of the ice berg in costs.
> Yes you can do it with all used gear, nothing wrong with that, but it's still money you need to have.
> 
> As to best time, my guess is end of season. No proof just experience of buying cycles. Sometimes one just stumbles across great buys when they happen to show up. CL, rummage sales, estate sale, Goodwill etc.


Yeah that's a great point. I could do a running tally of money I spent so far (not even including lift, gas/tolls, food etc) but the number might hurt my head. And that's with buying used/bargain gear whenever possible.


----------



## ekb18c

I wouldn't start tallying if I were you. You will only end up being sad..


----------



## neni

Sons of Thunder said:


> Yeah that's a great point. I could do a running tally of money I spent so far (not even including lift, gas/tolls, food etc) but the number might hurt my head. And that's with buying used/bargain gear whenever possible.


It's all voluntary...  
Don't moan abt the expense - what you get in return is worth every minute in the treadmill. I know what I work for...
(k... I admit that I actually like my work... but I would love it more to ride big lines every day, which has its costs... so the treadmill argument counts )


----------



## Pell

neni said:


> Depends on the nicks... dings on the topsheet are harmless, some superficial scratches in the base won't harm neither. Check if the edge is fine. You don't want nicks in the edge or a damaged base right at the edge.
> 
> But... how old of a board combo are you talking? Be aware that CL adds are full of morons which try to ripp off noobs with no clue about prices... sometimes with hilarious high prices for old crap! As a reference: You can get brand new last years beginner boards for 200$, and used (but not old!) bindings / boots for ~50$ each...
> 
> Also be very careful with the boots... don't just get a combo cos it's tempting n cheap without having tried the boots carefully. They are the most important part of your gear, the one part which causes most problems (endless list of ppl with foot pain, pressure points a.s.o.). Go to a shop with a good selection and try many boots to get a feeling for what fits and what not. You _can_ buy slightly(!) used boots if you want, there are enough ppl who only used them a few times and gave up snowboarding, but don't buy old used boots (they break in after a certain amount of days used and won't support well anymore).
> When trying boots: they should have a snug fit. No pressure points at all! A mild pressure point will only get worse during a day and cause pain at the end of the day.
> 
> If you find a deal you think is interesting, post the link/pics here. Ppl here will tell you if it's worth the coins or a ripp off.
> 
> Good luck and :welcome:
> 
> BTW: one can't change the title of a thread




Wow, thanks a lot! Your info and everyone's info has been so helpful.

It's hard for me to judge what constitutes a problematic nick from the pics. I'm glad to know top sheet nicks are ok. I thought an equipment combo would be best because then I'd know that the parts would be compatible...

But I guess I'd better pay attention to boot fit. One of the rentals had about 1/2 inch in front of my toes, and in another my toes were touching the end of boot but my heels were lifting a bit. (I have skinny heels). I didn't notice any of that on the hill so I didn't think it was that big a deal...but I guess I would notice over time.

I'll post the links of the interesting ads below. Hope this post doesn't get eaten again. My iPad has been taking vengeance on me for some inadvertent offence, I think.


----------



## Pell

Currently I am mulling over these 'deals'?:

K2 Moment 143, w/ Drake Queen bindings & 32 boots. Couple seasons old & lots of nicks! Negotiated down to $250
Womens K2 Moment Snowboard (143) | snowboard | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

K2 Luna 143 w/ Rossignol bindings (& boots too small). Looks mint but age? They don't know. Asking $400
**WOMENS SNOWBOARD BUNDLE**MINT CONDITION** | snowboard | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji

K2 Skyla 145 w/ K2 bindings (no boots). The red one, "good condition", $200
SNOWBOARDS FOR SALE (Includes Bindings) | snowboard | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

The links work for me, hopefully for others as well.


----------



## neni

Pell said:


> I thought an equipment combo would be best because then I'd know that the parts would be compatible...


No worries, boards, boots, bindings of different brands are usually compatible anyway (I ride one and the same bindings with my slim "normal" boot as well as with my massive backcountry boots). Just get a binding where the size fits to the boot size (if youre inbetween, a binding on the smaller side is preferred over on the bigger side). 



Pell said:


> I thought an equipment combo But I guess I'd better pay attention to boot fit. One of the rentals had about 1/2 inch in front of my toes, and in another my toes were touching the end of boot but my heels were lifting a bit. (I have skinny heels). I didn't notice any of that on the hill so I didn't think it was that big a deal...but I guess I would notice over time.


On your first days, lack of fit isn't that big of a problem since you don't work yet a lot with the boots (but rather fight for balance to stay upright ), but as you improve and begin to actually turn and ride more dynamically, a bad fitting boot will become a problem/hindering. 
In a new boot, toes should slightly touch the end. The liner will pack out after dome days in use. Snowboarding boots are not fitted like hiking boots (where you leave well a bit of space for the toes).

Check Ride boots, they gave my skinny heels great heel hold. Maybe also Burton works.


----------



## Pell

slyder said:


> also at this point in yours or if this is for your girl (not sure whom this is) learning curve of riding, are you sure you want to spend money getting gear?
> Hoping you or your girl enjoy riding to keep at it but if you are still on the bunny hill and/or greens is this sport something you enjoy and are going to stick with.
> Sometimes ppl try, get excited, buy the gear, then end up not liking it. Now you stuck trying to sell the gear. Not saying this is the case just saying maybe renting for a little more till you/they decide for sure this is a sport they want to continue enjoying.
> 
> Also don't forget buying used now, the season is over or nearly over in many places meaning you really wont get good use from a used board this season meaning by the time you get on it next year it's another year old and the value has dropped again.
> 
> Neni had some great info. Ask questions and/or post pics. Lots of ppl will chime in to try to help.


It's for me. I'd like to get gear because the rentals are crazy-expensive per day. I took 4 lessons this March (hilariously bad, city-run ones taught by a teenager who taught us how to get down their (big) hill without killing ourselves using heel edge, toe edge or pendulum. Lol. No bunny hill!). After, I snowboarded a different big ski hill. All of the above featured a *lot* of heel edge. For the Easter weekend I drove 3 hours to a ski hill that was still open and --finally!-- a bunny hill! Who needs chocolate? So then I could practice my turns and try to link them. And then yesterday I drove 2 hours to the only hill open and practiced on their - hallelujah - bunny hill.

^Just to let you know that I'm pretty sure I'll stick with it. Actually, I sound inappropriately obsessed. Lol. It's the thing that makes me most happy right now. I have barely bought any gear.


----------



## neni

Pell said:


> After, I snowboarded a different big ski hill. All of the above featured a *lot* of heel edge. For the Easter weekend I drove 3 hours to a ski hill that was still open and --finally!-- a bunny hill! Who needs chocolate? So then I could practice my turns and try to link them. And then yesterday I drove 2 hours to the only hill open and practiced on their - hallelujah - bunny hill.
> 
> ^Just to let you know that I'm pretty sure I'll stick with it. Actually, I sound inappropriately obsessed. Lol. It's the thing that makes me most happy right now. I have barely bought any gear.


Hahaha, I like your attitude : keep at it! 
Reading this, absolutely invest in good fitting boots. (Rather ride a nicked cheap crap board and decent boots than vice versa) 
Can't help with the links, don't know any of the boards/model :dunno:


----------



## Pell

Sons of Thunder said:


> This was my experience/thought-process: YMMV
> 
> I personally chose the well-used board that was only a couple seasons old. It definitely has some blemishes and dings but it's only 2-3 years old and the base/edges were fine. My reasoning was that I'd rather buy a board from someone that put it to good use for a couple seasons and therefore probably knew how to care for it, store it, etc. I can always keep it around for early/late season riding (exposed rocks/dirt/branches and catching back up on your riding skill). It can also be used as a loaner board if I go with a friend that has no gear of their own.


Yeah that was kind of what I was thinking. I'm not sure if the K2 Moment's nicks are all just dings or if some of them affect the base/edges. Or if an edge nick would be a big deal for a beginner anyway. I guess if I drive out there I'll have to examine it very carefully.


----------



## Pell

neni said:


> Hahaha, I like your attitude : keep at it!
> Reading this, absolutely invest in good fitting boots. (Rather ride a nicked cheap crap board and decent boots than vice versa)
> Can't help with the links, don't know any of the boards/model :dunno:


Haha. Thanks!


----------



## f00bar

Just an observation, but it seems that when a new thread about a woman starting is made we tend to have more posts about 'if she decides to stick with it' more than when men start one.


----------



## Pell

ekb18c said:


> You should buy now before your sizes all disappear. You can wait till later but you may not have your sizes unless you are looking for extremely small size or extremely large size.


You're not kidding. The good board specialty store had pretty much nothing in my size that fit me in pretty much any category, equipment or outerwear.


----------



## slyder

f00bar said:


> Just an observation, but it seems that when a new thread about a woman starting is made we tend to have more posts about 'if she decides to stick with it' more than when men start one.


cuz in experience I"m sure that more of the women tend to not stick with it. Hence the comments. Plus past experience, maybe forum problem. We usually hear from women for a bit then they drop off. Where us guys hang around and tell lies about our riding escapades



Pell said:


> You're not kidding. The good board specialty store had pretty much nothing in my size that fit me in pretty much any category, equipment or outerwear.


I don't know any of those boards, but $400 is insane high IMO. Even $200 for those other 2 seems way to high. Again I dont' know the models or your area. Like said before ppl sometimes don't know the true value of used gear.

Pell are there any other local shops you can visit. I and many others will give a thumbs up to shopping local. Sometimes you can get very good discounts or price matching via a local store. If you start becoming a regular so to say. You may also start to get treated as a premium customer, IE better deals, stronger input on gear that suits your riding style and conditions rather then them more worried about just making a sale or other goodies. Doesn't always work out this way but for many the tangible and in-tangables of shopping local are well worth it. 

Glad to hear you want to stick with it and having your own gear set up to your ability is way better than rental gear, your so correct there. 
Keep us all posted.


----------



## Pell

Thanks slyder. I'll have to check if there are other good shops around. Their current supply was really slim.

Just for my education, what are opinions of the state of this board? Nicked and crappy looking but rideable? Or too battered to learn on?


----------



## Pell




----------



## ThredJack

It looks rideable(I'll let people who know more comment), but I wouldn't pay $200 for that.


----------



## slyder

it looks like a K2 Moment 2012 snowboard brand new I think it was a $200 price point board so he's asking new price
Bindings are Drake Queen new in 2012 were $120 ish
It looks in average condition if anything riden a bit hard with all the damage to the top sheet. 
The bindings look like they have some sort of corrosion on the heel cups in those pics. 

I agree with Thread Jack I would never pay $200 for that set up. Im no pro on pricing and hopefully someone with more expertise can chime in for ya. I'd be willing to pay $75 maybe....$100 no more than that for sure. 
Just for reference I bought my daughter a new one year old board for $150. So a last years season board at the beginning of the following season. Did that make sense? 

So just some more input to shift through for ya


----------



## f00bar

In my opinion end of season sales are here. Unless you are really in a bind used isn't worth it unless you know what to look for. The sad truth is people are always looking to take advantage of people who don't know any better. At least with new you can see an actual discount on msrp. Not some BS made up prices on old equipment that has depreciated into crap.

Do some searching, put some options in this thread and you'll get some great advice on what is good and in your price range.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

neni said:


> It's all voluntary...
> Don't moan abt the expense - what you get in return is worth every minute in the treadmill. I know what I work for...
> (k... I admit that I actually like my work... but I would love it more to ride big lines every day, which has its costs... so the treadmill argument counts )


LOL trust me I'm not complaining. I can't think about anything else right now so I'm glad to spend my money on something that I love. If I let my imagination run wild I start thinking about mountainside condos.... :hairy:

Pell I'm with the other members in saying $200 for that is a bit much. I paid $180 for a 2013 Never Summer Legacy (no bindings) with much less damage than that. I don't know how much shipping would cost you, but check out geartrade.

Used Snowboards | Discount Lib, Burton, & Gnu Decks | GearTrade.com


----------



## ThredJack

My current board was(very) lightly used for $250. It's last years K2 Subculture with an older pair of Cartels. Just for some perspective.


----------



## timmytard

I'm pretty sure I have something that should fit you?

What size are your feet? the 2 adds with boots in them were dif sizes?

But I have tonnes of everything, no shit, like head to toe, regardless whether you're a tiny little fairy or a Samsqwanch:facepalm1:

Haha, sorry, I can tell you're tiny:hairy:
Just figured bein' east coast you'd know the Samsqwanch? haha

No but seriously, head to toe.


TT


----------



## Pell

Thanks everyone. I am really glad I started this thread before I bought anything. When I'd gone to the 'good' snowboarding shop in March, the only boards that fit me were $300 and 450. I thought used sounded good.

At the class* I took, a guy brought in his own board, bindings and boots bought off kijiji for $300. We were very impressed. Lol

Anyway, I'm glad to learn that the deal I thought was a deal is not a deal and I didn't waste my money. I'll definitely look around more.



(*for my pride, I just wanted to mention that the classes I took from the city consisted of all the students of all ages and abilities crammed in together on one tall, narrow hill for 2 hours on a Sunday. There was no bunny hill and we mostly just tried to avoid getting knocked down or taking out the kids. That's why I wanted bunny hills for a little while. To practice in peace! Lol)


----------



## Pell

timmytard said:


> I'm pretty sure I have something that should fit you?
> 
> What size are your feet? the 2 adds with boots in them were dif sizes?
> 
> But I have tonnes of everything, no shit, like head to toe, regardless whether you're a tiny little fairy or a Samsqwanch:facepalm1:
> 
> Haha, sorry, I can tell you're tiny:hairy:
> Just figured bein' east coast you'd know the Samsqwanch? haha
> 
> No but seriously, head to toe.
> 
> 
> TT


Do you have a used equipment shop? I got a really nice pair of snowpants for 8 bucks at Value Village. I was very proud of myself until we got to the hill and I realized that snowpants are supposed to go over your boots, not end right above them. Haha. So I went out and bought a used pair of Burton snowpants.


----------



## timmytard

Pell said:


> Do you have a used equipment shop? I got a really nice pair of snowpants for 8 bucks at Value Village. I was very proud of myself until we got to the hill and I realized that snowpants are supposed to go over your boots, not end right above them. Haha. So I went out and bought a used pair of Burton snowpants.


Nah, don't have a shop. 

But have as much gear or more than most shops

Personally, I can't stand it when my pants get caught in my bindings.

They just don't seem to make a pair of mens snowboards capris?


TT


----------



## slyder

timmytard said:


> Personally, I can't stand it when my pants get caught in my bindings.
> 
> They just don't seem to make a pair of mens snowboards capris?
> TT


Ask and Ye Shall Receive....Slim fit too, for that overly athletic guy
"quick-drying male capris snowboard pants slim waterproof breathable quick-drying snowboard capris"


----------



## ThredJack

I would beat up ANY guy I see wearing those on the hill....


----------



## slyder

ThredJack said:


> I would beat up ANY guy I see wearing those on the hill....


----------



## Deacon

ThredJack said:


> I would beat up ANY guy I see wearing those on the hill....


Why? :blahblah:


----------



## ThredJack

Deacon said:


> Why? :blahblah:


Cause, I CAN'T let them get away with wearing the same pants as me!


----------



## slyder

ThredJack said:


> Cause, I CAN'T let them get away with wearing the same pants as me!


you can always get a different color


----------

